# Truly a masterpiece of a hand plane



## WayneC

Nice review. How do you like the rear tote on it? Tried any end grain?


----------



## Ken90712

Nice score! Thay are amazing tools!


----------



## Cory

I've had my LAJ for 6 months and I'm thrilled with it. In fact, I love all of my Lee Valley and Veritas tools. I love how you can adjust the set screws on the sides to help get a straight blade. The throat adjustment on the front knob is sweet, too. I've only had to sharpen my iron a few times. Mostly I just lap it quickly before using it. A few swipes of wax on the bottom and I can cut through anything.

After buying, and loving, this plane, I also bought the medium shoulder plane, the no. 4 smoother, and some other Veritas items. They're all top notch.


----------



## PCM

I have a number of veritas and lie-nielsen planes. They are certainly very comparable in their performance. The veritas usually gets the edge on bang for the buck, however, one should always try the model and see how it feels in your hand. My l-n low angle jack plane is extremely comfortable. In fairness, I bought it before veritas sold their low angle jack. I have the veritas medium shoulder plane and to me it is more comfortable than the L-N medium shoulder plane.


----------



## lysdexic

I've got the Veritas LA jointer, jack, DX-60 block, and medium shoulder plane. In the Bailey styles I have the Woodriver #4 and a type 16 Bailey #5 from Ebay. The Veritas planes are wonderful to use. I find the Veritas totes much more comfortable that the Bailey style totes. However, the WoodRiver handle is just too small and really is painful after a few minutes. The old #5 is better.

I do not like the aesthetics of the Veritas bevel down planes and would like to get a 4 1/2. I am torn between getting a new Lie Nielsen or learning to rehab an older Stanley-Bailey. regardless, I am apprehensive about the handles because (in my limited experience) the Veritas totes are more comfortable.

Or maybe I should get the Veritas LA smoother. Hmmm

Anyway, thanks for the review and agree.


----------



## thiel

Great review.

Try it on a shooting board. Heaven.


----------

